# VSftpd Rechteproblem



## donago (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

also Vsftpd läuft super, ich habe bloß ein Problem mit den Datei- Ordnerrechten. 

Wenn ich nämlich in der vsftpd.conf bei _local_umask=022_ eingebe haben nur die hochgeladenen Ordner das default Recht *755*. Alle Datein bekommen nur das Recht *644*. Ich hätte aber gerne Ordner sowie Dateien mit dem Recht *755* versehen.

Hier nochmal die Grundeinstellungen:


```
local_enable=YES
write_enable=YES
anonymous_enable=NO
xferlog_enable=YES
xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
idle_session_timeout=600
data_connection_timeout=120
ascii_upload_enable=NO
ascii_download_enable=NO
nopriv_user=downloader
dirmessage_enable=YES
ftpd_banner=Your Banner Goes Here
chroot_list_enable=NO
chroot_local_user=YES
background=YES
listen=NO
ls_recurse_enable=NO
local_umask=022
```

Habt ihr ne Idee?   

DonAgo


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Auf was für einem Dateisystem liegt denn das Ganze?

Und wozu möchtest du eigentlich bei allen Dateien das executable Bit setzen?

Gruß


----------



## DaPsYcHo (20. Oktober 2005)

Das mit dem X-ecutalbe bit is Schrott. Das stimmt. *g* 
Es geht uns eher darum, zu verstehen, wie diese Rechteeinstellung von vsftp .
Weil 022 -> 755 und 644 ist etwas strange.


----------

